# ¿donde vender sellos por valor facial?



## jajavi (12 Abr 2012)

VENDIDOS a un forero majo


----------



## el segador (12 Abr 2012)

creo que Forum Filatelico y Afinsa. Oh Waittttttt!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jajavi (12 Abr 2012)

el segador dijo:


> creo que Forum Filatelico y Afinsa. Oh Waittttttt!!!!!!!!!!!



no quiero mas que el valor facial, al ser timbre del estado no estan obligados a canjear por su valor facial? (como las pesetas antiguas)
a ver que hago yo ahora con 600€ en sellos...


----------



## Smeentkin (12 Abr 2012)

No has pensado que quiza por eso los dejaron en la basura en primer lugar?


----------



## YyoMeReiaDeMiAbuela_borrado (12 Abr 2012)

jajavi dijo:


> no quiero mas que el valor facial, al ser timbre del estado no estan obligados a canjear por su valor facial? (como las pesetas antiguas)
> a ver que hago yo ahora con 600€ en sellos...



No, precisamente por eso son una mierda :XX::XX:, no están para nada obligados.

Pensándolo bien, nadie te va a dar el valor facial, compréndelo, para eso los compras en Correos o en el estanco cuando los necesites, y no tienes 600€ inmobilizados al 0% de interés.


----------



## Eldenegro (12 Abr 2012)

Si son sellos oficiales de España en Correos te los deberian canjear


----------



## AlquilerPorLasNUbes (12 Abr 2012)

Si existe este modelo:
http://www.correos.es/comun/filatelia/0402_c.pdf
Supongo que será posible y normal el canje de sellos. De todas formas pregunta en la oficina de correos más cercana.


----------



## _juanma_ (12 Abr 2012)

Busca cualquier empresa que mande mucha correspondencia al mes y ofréceselos por 300.

Son en euros? en pesetas?

Yo tengo 5 o 6 planchas también sin franquear de cuando franco ::


----------



## J.Smith (12 Abr 2012)

Solo te los cambian por otros mas pequeños, pero nunca por dinero.
Ofrecelos a alguien que los emplee con frecuencia, por la mitad de precio, es la unica salida.


----------



## jajavi (13 Abr 2012)

Smeentkin dijo:


> No has pensado que quiza por eso los dejaron en la basura en primer lugar?



me lo encontre en la basura de una casa de varios millones de euros junto con juguetes del niño de la casa
no creo que pierdan tiempo con esas cosas, pero algo de valor tienen que tener


----------



## jajavi (16 Abr 2012)

por cierto, si algun forero esta interesado en comprarmelos por menos del valor facial...info por privado


----------



## jajavi (17 Abr 2012)

esta noche escaneo la lista


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (17 Abr 2012)

¿De que año son?

En correos lo que te cambian son los sellos en pesetas... a sellos en €uros, pero no te dan el valor. Antes era mas frecuente poder venderselos a empresas que enviara mucha carta, haciendo descuento sobre valor facial... ahora sera mas complicado.

Si pones lista ya te dire si me interesa alguno.


----------



## jajavi (17 Abr 2012)

actualizada la foto


----------



## tonypower (17 Abr 2012)

Amigo no tengo cuenta en forocoches para ver la foto y me gustaria ver la lista. Ya que podria darles salida.


----------



## jajavi (18 Abr 2012)

os la mando por mail


----------



## Gallina (18 Abr 2012)

Smeentkin dijo:


> No has pensado que quiza por eso los dejaron en la basura en primer lugar?



No, no, no ha dicho nada tan extraño. Yo recuerdo hace ya bastantes años pedir unas revistas a una editorial y pagar con sellos de correos, luego alguna forma de cambiarlos hubo o hay. Creo que todos los que pasamos de 35 años hemos visto ésto como método de pago alguna vez en la vida.
Otra cosa es que haya cambiado como apuntan varios comentarios, que tampoco me extrañaría. 
Quizás puedas hacer un arreglo con algún filatélico, en caso de que no te reintegren el valor.
:cook:


----------



## takipa (18 Abr 2012)

Si eres de Madrid ¿Has probado a ir a la Plaza Mayor?

Allí todos los domingos puedes intentar venderlos. Si a los de allí no les interesan, creo que lo tienes crudo


jajavi dijo:


> por cierto, si algun forero esta interesado en comprarmelos por menos del valor facial...info por privado


----------



## euriborfree (18 Abr 2012)

Gallina dijo:


> No, no, no ha dicho nada tan extraño. Yo recuerdo hace ya bastantes años pedir unas revistas a una editorial y pagar con sellos de correos, luego alguna forma de cambiarlos hubo o hay. Creo que todos los que pasamos de 35 años hemos visto ésto como método de pago alguna vez en la vida.
> Otra cosa es que haya cambiado como apuntan varios comentarios, que tampoco me extrañaría.
> Quizás puedas hacer un arreglo con algún filatélico, en caso de que no te reintegren el valor.
> :cook:



hace algo mas casi 2 decadas participe en algo parecido, la gente enviaba sellos como pago por algo, pero los sellos no se canjeban, tampoco se intentó, simplemente se utilizaban los sellos en los envios y como habia excedente de sellos se utilizaban en otros envios.

Pero los tiempos han cambiado y ahora los sellos no se usan tanto como antes.


----------



## Gusta-12 (20 Abr 2012)

Manda cartas que para eso son. Yo ya no recuerdo la ultima vez que le escribi a alguien por correo ordinario y a mano, vosotros si?


----------



## YyoMeReiaDeMiAbuela_borrado (20 Abr 2012)

Pues no se ve nada de la lista. T.T


----------



## jajavi (25 Abr 2012)

actualizada la lista a formato excel


----------



## jajavi (27 Abr 2012)

sihuen venta


----------



## Gallina (28 Abr 2012)

euriborfree dijo:


> hace algo mas casi 2 decadas participe en algo parecido, la gente enviaba sellos como pago por algo, pero los sellos no se canjeban, tampoco se intentó, simplemente se utilizaban los sellos en los envios y como habia excedente de sellos se utilizaban en otros envios.
> 
> Pero los tiempos han cambiado y ahora los sellos no se usan tanto como antes.



¡Pues bonito owned me he comido! Yo lo recuerdo como algo muy frecuente y por eso creía que los cambiaban por dinero. La verdad es que era cómodo para el comprador.
Gracias por la aclaración.
:cook:


----------



## jajavi (5 May 2012)

los vendo por el 70% de su valor nominal


----------



## CurroJimenezfinista (5 May 2012)

madre mia,que tio,ni aunque lo pongas a l 30% de su valor te los van a comprar....

cuanta gente manda cartas de Correos?si cada vez que me paso por alli,esta aquello vacio,desangelado,con las luces semiapagadas,como el bar de un palillero de barrio.


----------



## Lechu (5 May 2012)

Si eres de Barcelona en la plaza real los domingos por la mañana,pero no te pagaran mucho si te los compran


----------



## CurroJimenezfinista (5 May 2012)

te daran dos duros..buenos son ellos,los viejunos de las plazas...


----------



## Dermogenes (27 Jun 2013)

Hola foreros.

Sirva éste, mi primer post, como presentación y de saludo para todos.
Buscando sellos, he dado con este foro y, aunque soy contrario a tener que registrarme en ningún tipo de páginas, en esta ocasión lo he hecho solo para intentar aclararos esas dudas que tenéis.

1º - El valor actual de los sellos emitidos en pesetas, es 0,0000000; o sea, NADA. excepto el valor que algún coleccionista les quiera dar. (Yo intenté vender unos en una filatelia y me ofracían 1 € por cada 1.000 sellos)
Los sellos, igual que las pesetas, perdieron todo su valor al hacer el cambio al euro. ¿Quien de vosotros no tiene también um montón de monedas que caducaron y no sirven para nada y que no las pueden cambiar? Pues con los sellos ocurre exactamente igual.

2º - Tampoco sirve la opción de intentar venderlas a una empresa porque, al carecer de valor, no sirven para franquear una carta.

3º - El servicio de correos tampoco los cambia. Igual que ocurrió con las pesetas, hubo un periodo de transición, en el que convivían las dos monedas y, durante el cual, correos te podía cambiar los sellos/pesetas por su valor en sellos/euros. Pero nunca por dinero. Pasado ese tiempo, se acabó el cambio.

4º - El valor de los sellos en catálogo es muy relativo. El catálogo, lo publican los mismos filatélicos y especulan con los precios como quieren. Si alguien lo paga, bien. Y si no, se bajan del burro y bajan los precios. Más ahora, que con la crisis, nadie invierte en algo que está muerto y cada día pierde más valor.

Os puedo poner dos ejemplos de especulación:
1 - Jajavi. En el primer post, sus sellos valen 345€. En el segundo post, ya valen 600€. casi han duplicado el precio en solo unas horas. (Esto va de broma porque ya se que es por poner un precio).
2 - (Este en serio). La semana pasada adquirí dos sellos cuyo precio en catálogo es de 80€ c/u. Para que veáis la especulación, los adquirí a 3,5€ c/u.
Valorad vosotros mismos el negocio de los sellos.

Os pido disculpas por el "tostón" que os he dado.

Saludos


----------



## musu19 (27 Jun 2013)

Dermogenes dijo:


> 1º - El valor actual de los sellos emitidos en pesetas, es 0,0000000; o sea, NADA. excepto el valor que algún coleccionista les quiera dar. (Yo intenté vender unos en una filatelia y me ofracían 1 € por cada 1.000 sellos)
> Los sellos, igual que las pesetas, perdieron todo su valor al hacer el cambio al euro. ¿Quien de vosotros no tiene también um montón de monedas que caducaron y no sirven para nada y que no las pueden cambiar? Pues con los sellos ocurre exactamente igual.



Te compro todas tus pesetas a 1euro cada 500pts, te parece???? 


PD: el BdE sigue cambiando las monedas a 1euro=166,386 :


----------



## señor eko (27 Jun 2013)

Dermogenes dijo:


> 3º - El servicio de correos tampoco los cambia. Igual que ocurrió con las pesetas, hubo un periodo de transición, en el que convivían las dos monedas y, durante el cual, correos te podía cambiar los sellos/pesetas por su valor en sellos/euros. Pero nunca por dinero. Pasado ese tiempo, se acabó el cambio.




Falso, Correos continúa cambiando los sellos en pesetas por sellos en euros, igual que el Banco de España con las monedas.

Si lo dudas, ponte en contacto con Correos a través de su web y obtendrás esta respuesta:



"Si desea canjear sus sellos con valor facial en pesetas por su equivalente en sellos con valor facial en euros, puede dirigirse a cualquiera de nuestras Oficinas Postales, desde donde se cursará su solicitud a la Unidad Central de Canje. Para ello, será preciso que el valor de los sellos aparezca indicado exclusivamente en pesetas y que la cantidad a canjear no supere los 600 euros."


----------



## Dermogenes (28 Jun 2013)

3 - ......
Os he puesto lo que me respondieron a mí cuando pregunté en la oficina de correos. También envié uncorreo a la central de correos y ni se dignado en responder.

No es nada de mi invención. La última vez que pregunté si bahía alguna forma de canjearlos fue el viernes pasado así que no creo que hayan cambiado las nomas en menos de una semana.

Saludos


----------



## señor eko (28 Jun 2013)

Dermogenes dijo:


> 3 - ......
> Os he puesto lo que me respondieron a mí cuando pregunté en la oficina de correos. También envié uncorreo a la central de correos y ni se dignado en responder.
> 
> No es nada de mi invención. La última vez que pregunté si bahía alguna forma de canjearlos fue el viernes pasado así que no creo que hayan cambiado las nomas en menos de una semana.
> ...



:no:

Pues yo debo de ser un cliente VIP porque me a mi me contestaron sin problemas. 

Cuando yo pregunté en la oficina de Correos de mi ciudad, también me dijeron que no los cambiaban, de ahí me puse en contacto con Correos a través de la web contándoles el problema y ellos se encargaron de llamar a mi oficina.

A los pocos días, me mandaron un mail desde Correos diciéndome que ya podía ir a la oficina a cambiar los sellos. Fui y me los cambiaron, esta vez sí, sin rechistar.


----------



## HarryWashello_borrado (28 Jun 2013)

Imprime esto y se lo llevas al paleto de tu oficina:
http://www.correos.es/comun/filatelia/0402_c.pdf

(que te den copia sellada, claro)


----------



## Dermogenes (28 Jun 2013)

Gracias por la información.

Volveré a insistir a ver si tengo más suerte.

Saludos


----------



## Le Fanu (7 Jul 2013)

AlquilerPorLasNUbes dijo:


> Si existe este modelo:
> http://www.correos.es/comun/filatelia/0402_c.pdf
> Supongo que será posible y normal el canje de sellos. De todas formas pregunta en la oficina de correos más cercana.





licenciadoPanoja dijo:


> ¿De que año son?
> 
> En correos lo que te cambian son los sellos en pesetas... a sellos en €uros, pero no te dan el valor. Antes era mas frecuente poder venderselos a empresas que enviara mucha carta, haciendo descuento sobre valor facial... ahora sera mas complicado.
> 
> Si pones lista ya te dire si me interesa alguno.





HarryWashello dijo:


> Imprime esto y se lo llevas al paleto de tu oficina:
> http://www.correos.es/comun/filatelia/0402_c.pdf
> 
> (que te den copia sellada, claro)



Cuando llevais el impreso ese a correos con los sellos, os dan el cambio de los sellos ya en euros al instante o te los envian a casa o como es el proceso?

gracias.


----------



## oro y plata forever (8 Jul 2013)

Domingos mañana plaza mayor Madrid


----------

